
Diego Gomez risks 8 years in prison for putting one paper in open access - p4bl0
https://act.eff.org/action/let-s-stand-together-to-promote-open-access-worldwide
======
azuajef
Some background to his situation:
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/07/colombian-student-
face...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/07/colombian-student-faces-prison-
charges-sharing-academic-article-online)

